# People copying my stories >_<



## zxc098 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone else found their stories being copied and then altered ie ripped off on other websites?

I recently found a story on Fantasy Feeder which was almost completely identical to my Poker Night story. The only thing that had really been changed much was the names of the characters.

I honestly don't mind people ripping of my work if they at least give some sort of credit to where they got the idea from :/

What really pissed me off however was the fact that the they continued the story as Poker Night is not completed; and it was really bad. If it was a good story and ending eg well written I couldn't care, but this was rubbish.

You could tell the writer has no clue how to write himself as the story was completed within a few paragraphs with the characters gaining like 1000+ pounds >_<

Guess that's what happens when you post stuff on-line D:


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 10, 2012)

This is why I'm afraid to post any of my work on the internet.

I'm sorry...that sucks.


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 10, 2012)

This type of thing does happen, fortunately infrequently - but sites such as Dimensions, Fantasy Feeder, Deviant Arts and Curvage all have moderators who will remove obvious plagarism if it is called to their attention. 

I would reccomend that you go to the "about" page at Fantasy Feeder, then click on "meet the team." You will find nearly a dozen moderators, some of whom (such as Ruby Ripples) you may recognize as also being Dimensions members. Report exactly what you have said here and you should see results.

BR


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 10, 2012)

That happened to me with my story 'The Taste Tester'. Fortunately, the mods here at Dimensions corrected the transgression. I have the same story up on FF. It's a shame some folks feel that just because it's on the web that they can pinch something with no consequences.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Dec 10, 2012)

I love how this was double-posted.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 10, 2012)

Actually, I had this happen to a story of mine that originally debuted in _print._ A fantasy of mine that appeared in a 1990 issue of BUF ("Feeder and the Demoness") got rewritten with the sex of one character changed for a gay gainer site. I wrote the site's webmaster at the time, asking him to please credit the original story source (which they dutifully did). This was before my original version got posted on Dim's "Fat Magic" page . . .


----------



## zxc098 (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks for the replies.

yes sorry about the double post my internet was playing up and i wasn't sure if it had gone through D:


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 15, 2012)

zxc098 said:


> Anyone else found their stories being copied and then altered ie ripped off on other websites?



I haven't had it happen yet, but I write mostly fan fiction and it had been featured on various sites. Where I see more plagiarism is with art, as digital art is also a hobby of mine.


----------

